# Rape



## Fangman (Apr 14, 2014)

. . .or the yellow peril!






Cathedral surrounded by the yellow of oil seed rape.





Risking life by hay-fever






The journey down to Ely - popping through the hedges with the tripod as I  got nearer.  Evening light as it neared 7pm this evening


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 14, 2014)

So I click on "New Posts" and the top post is "Rape" in the "Just for Fun" category. . . . . . . .


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Clicks link _slowly*_


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2014)

Best title of the day!

Nice images too!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 14, 2014)

bright happy images. i like.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 14, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> So I click on "New Posts" and the top post is "Rape" in the "Just for Fun" category. . . . . . . .



And Runnah's name wasn't attached.  Which made me think, huh.. maybe I can open this at work.  Or somewhere other than the basement with all the windows covered..  lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 14, 2014)

Here, the correct name for this seed & subsequent oil has been changed to Canola to appease the feminists.


----------



## photoguy99 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pretty sure that changing the name of your product from a heinous crime to something else is actually just good marketing.


Also, canola is technically a family of cultivars of rapeseed. They didn't change so much as select a name for a new thing.


----------



## Fangman (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought a cannula was something I used to stick in a vein, so perhaps not such an innocent sounding name for a "Rape" after all.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 14, 2014)

also, #3 is my favorite.. 
wonderful colors!


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> And Runnah's name wasn't attached.  Which made me think, huh.. maybe I can open this at work.  Or somewhere other than the basement with all the windows covered..  lol



I can assure you that everything I take part in is consensual. Except with mish and in that case I am the victim.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > And Runnah's name wasn't attached.  Which made me think, huh.. maybe I can open this at work.  Or somewhere other than the basement with all the windows covered..  lol
> ...



make it hurt so bad, cause it feels so good when you stop.


----------



## manicmike (Apr 14, 2014)

I see what you did there.


----------

